# Como medir un flyback de monitor



## Apollo (Dic 12, 2006)

Normalmente la forma más común es ver si tiene alto voltaje, si no tienes un medidor de alto voltaje (20 a 30 KV) acerca un foco neón de los pequeños al flyback, si enciende es que hay alto voltaje.

Si tienes el alto voltaje, sólo mide las salidas que alimenta hacia el cinescopio, ya tienes la de filamentos, faltaría medir la de enfoque (300 a 500V), y la de pantallas (150 a 300V), en la gran mayoría de casos, tienes 2 cables gruesos que salen del flyback, el más grueso es el enfoque y el otro las pantallas.

En los demás casos las pantallas salen de los pines del flyback, necesitarías el diagrama o ver si la placa los tiene marcados. Y hablando de los pines del flyback, los amplificador de color necesitan de un voltaje de alrededor de 200V para funcionar, si no lo tienes, no se ve nada en la pantalla.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Un saludo al foro


----------

